# Chrome Browser Problem(s) on my Android Tablet



## CanAm

Hi all,

Wow, it's been a while since I've had to use this great forum! And, I have never used this Android Tablet section!

Something unusual has recently happened on my tablet with Chrome so I am hoping for some answers and good advice as usual. I have two problems that may or may not be related.

I have had my Android tablet for a couple of years now, and I've always used Chrome as my browser since I use Chrome on my desktop too. But, recently when I tried to use my Chrome browser to search for something on my tablet I was immediately redirected to a pop up preventing me from using it. I don't remember the entire language, but it starts out saying "Chrome failed at start up...." So I tried a "Force Stop" and cleared all the data, but that didn't work. Then I uninstalled Chrome and restarted it to factory settings, and that worked. Unfortunately, every time Chrome updates the problem reoccurres. So, I've been uninstalling and reinstalling these last couple of weeks now.

Problem #2 is I discovered that one of the sites that I made an icon of with my Chrome browser also suddenly started getting redirected to a different pop up preventing me from using it. The language on THIS pop up says my "browser is out of date and due to PCI requirements cannot be used. Please download Firefox, or Opera, or Chrome." So, I have tried updating Chrome several times now and I still get redirected. However, I DID try downloading Firefox and that worked.

So, as it stands right now, #1 I have a Chrome browser that only works on my tablet at factory settings and can't update, and #2 I have one website (out of 36) saved on my tablet that won't work using Chrome but it will work using Firefox. Please note that I have neither one of these problems on my desktop.

Has anyone had this happen to them? I will be online until 3pm PST today, but will be back at 10am tomorrow.


----------



## bobs-here

try running a scan with an antivirus program. this will narrow down the possibility of infection. go to the android store and checkout security. avast and download and install.


----------



## CanAm

Hi Bobs-here. Cool name, by the way! 
Avast wouldn't download on my tablet last night but it would on my desktop this morning. I will try it again on my tablet tonight. Instead I downloaded Kaspersky for Android last night and ran a full scan. Kaspersky said there were no issues, so what now?


----------



## bobs-here

now that the malware issue has been eliminated, it leaves the redirect issue out in the open. this is a very common problem and there are many possible resolutions offered but most appear to be a temporary fix, imo. popular advice is to follow steps such: 
Go to settings->apps->chrome->cache
Delete cache files and cookies
run again.

*try AdBlock*
Adblock stops pop-up adds from showing up on your computer.

1. Go to the Chrome web store (type in Chrome web store in your omnibox/address bar).
2. In the search box in the top left type in Adblock
3. Click Add to Chrome

*ScriptSafe *
ScriptSafe will allow you to choose which scripts you want to trust and which you don't. This will ensure only the script of the site you're looking at will run.

1. Go to the Chrome web store (type in Chrome web store in your omnibox/address bar).
2. In the search box in the top left of the Chrome web store type in ScriptSafe.
3. Click Add to Chrome


----------



## CanAm

bobs-here said:


> now that the malware issue has been eliminated, it leaves the redirect issue out in the open. this is a very common problem and there are many possible resolutions offered but most appear to be a temporary fix, imo. popular advice is to follow steps such:
> Go to settings->apps->chrome->cache
> Delete cache files and cookies
> run again.
> 
> *try AdBlock*
> Adblock stops pop-up adds from showing up on your computer.
> 
> 1. Go to the Chrome web store (type in Chrome web store in your omnibox/address bar).
> 2. In the search box in the top left type in Adblock
> 3. Click Add to Chrome
> 
> *ScriptSafe *
> ScriptSafe will allow you to choose which scripts you want to trust and which you don't. This will ensure only the script of the site you're looking at will run.
> 
> 1. Go to the Chrome web store (type in Chrome web store in your omnibox/address bar).
> 2. In the search box in the top left of the Chrome web store type in ScriptSafe.
> 3. Click Add to Chrome


Hi bobs-here!
I believe I have already deleted my cache files and cookies several times, along with a Force Stop and Uninstalling my Chrome App! I will check again however, and then perform the other advice you posted here after I get on my tablet tonight. I will then let you know what happened. If I don't get back to you tonight or over the weekend, I will definitely reply on Monday.


----------



## TonyB25

Do you have Chrome configured to synchronize everything? Maybe you have a tab open on your computer that's causing a problem.


----------



## CanAm

Hi bobs-here and TonyB25,

Hope you both had a good weekend.
bobs-here; I tried your recommendations and...
1. I confirmed that I have deleted the cache and cookies many times before. I also updated Chrome on my tablet again, and this is the entire wording I get when I got redirected:
"Chrome failed during start up with an unexpected error" Note: When I get this wording on my tablet's Chrome browser, I also get it on all the websites I added to my Android using Chrome.
So I (once again) "Uninstalled Updates" and was then asked if I wanted to reset Chrome to factory settings, which I did. After doing that I can then use Chrome and all the other sites I added....except that ONE site which says my browser is out of date and due to PCI requirements etc. etc.
2. Adblock: I guess I can't use the Chrome store on my Android tablet because when I typed in Chrome store in my Chrome omnibox / address bar it said that the Chrome store presently could only be used on Windows, Mac, and Linux devices. But, I do have a (Android?) store on my tablet and I found "Adblocker" (not Adblock) and downloaded that. However, that didn't help so I uninstalled it.
3. Scriptsafe: Again I guess I can't use the Chrome store, AND, when I tried to find Scriptsafe in my other store there was no such program to download.
So what now?
TonyB25, thanks for the suggestion but I sync Chrome on my desktop to my tablet's Chrome every time I clear my desktop's browser (once a week), or whenever I run a virus scan.
Got any other suggestions?
Thank you both for your suggestions. I really appreciate it!


----------



## bobs-here

CanAm said:


> The language on THIS pop up says my "browser is out of date and due to PCI requirements cannot be used. Please download Firefox, or Opera, or Chrome." So, I have tried updating Chrome several times now and I still get redirected. However, I DID try downloading Firefox and that worked.


hi, sounds as though firefox is much more stable as a browser on the device. this would be optimum and as a browser, it will be ok to include extensions.

the link below offers extensions for android users with firefox installed. there is adblock or ublock which is popular, too.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/android/extensions/?sort=users

opening the link/page from inside the firefox browser and clicking any of the desired addons will download and installs them into the browser.


----------



## CanAm

Hi bobs-here,
I have been kind of thinking the same thing, but was hoping I was wrong. I just don't understand why Chrome would start acting up like this after using it for the last several years on my tablet. It was very reliable up until now. Got any ideas why, or what I might have done wrong to cause this?
As far as switching to Firefox, it is very new to me and all but one of my added sites are Chrome based and working fine at the Chrome factory setting mode. So I will probably just leave it like it is for right now. Then, in the future if I want to delete and add a different site I will start using Firefox more and more as time goes by. Who knows, maybe Chrome will correct itself on it's own, or by me stumbling onto something that will stop Chrome from misbehaving.  
Thanks for all your help, and if you think of anything else please post it here.


----------



## bobs-here

> I confirmed that I have deleted the cache and cookies many times before. I also updated Chrome on my tablet again, and this is the entire wording I get when I got redirected:
> "Chrome failed during start up with an unexpected error" Note: When I get this wording on my tablet's Chrome browser, I also get it on all the websites I added to my Android using Chrome.
> So I (once again) "Uninstalled Updates" and was then asked if I wanted to reset Chrome to factory settings, which I did.


hi, returning to the misbehaving browser, (Chrome) it could be a sign of being compromised by malware or some ad-app bundle has been installed, (using another browser for the time being would help here). but bundled apps are easily downloaded unknowingly and could possibly be a privacy threat.

well worth checking your installed apps, to see if theres any unknown apps in there. 

checkout* Settings* menu, then click on *Apps* or *Application manager* (this may differ depending on your device).

this will bring up a list of installed apps. if you cannot see any possible problem app, then its narrowed down the variables causing the issue with crhrome.

but if there is a suspicious app, uninstall it and see if this helps. take note to checkout any app you are not sure about by going to the google play store.


----------



## CanAm

Thanks, I will try that. And, that brings up something else peculiar I've been meaning to tell you. Not sure if this means anything.......
Every time I have gone to settings , then Apps, then the Chrome app to "Uninstall Updates" I get asked if I want to reset Chrome to factory settings, and I click yes. BUT, after I do this (and I can use Chrome once again), when I go back to settings / then Apps the Chrome app is no longer listed. In other words, when I can't use Chrome it is listed in Apps. But, when I "Uninstall Updates" and reset it, the Chrome app is NOT listed.
What's up with that?


----------



## CanAm

Good morning bobs-here,
I checked out my apps like you suggested and nothing seems suspicious, or even new.
So what now?
Also, what do think about my disappearing Chrome app situation which I described in my post above this one? Is that normal?


----------



## bobs-here

CanAm said:


> So what now?
> Also, what do think about my disappearing Chrome app situation which I described in my post above this one? Is that normal?


hi, 
well, its seems to be a common issue but maybe checking out a few things might help to narrow a few things down.

if the app disappears from the home screen, check out a few things:

*Ensure the App is Not Installed to SD Card*
*Reset the Home Screen Launcher*
if the icon Disappears from App Launcher:
*Ensure App is Not Disabled*
*Ensure the Launcher Does Not Have the App Hidden*
follow the guide for the method(s) 
http://www.technipages.com/android-icons-disappear-from-home-screen


----------



## CanAm

hi bobs-here,
So if all my apps do not seem suspicious to me, is there anything else I should try.
As far as this disappearing Chrome app situation I have, are you saying this seems to be a common issue? Or, are you referring to either of my two Chrome "redirection to pop up" problems?
My Chrome app icon does not disappear from my main screen and it works fine in factory settings mode. However, when it's in this mode and I go to settings / then apps, it is not listed among my apps. Only after I update Chrome (and can't use it) does it appear when I go to setting / then apps.
So, since my Chrome app always appears on my home screen do I still need to:
Ensure the App is not installed to SD Card?
Reset the Home Screen Launcher?
If so, how do I do that?
Also, if the icon Disappears from App Launcher, then:
Ensure App is Not Disabled
Ensure the Launcher Does Not Have the App Hidden
What do you mean by App Launcher?
I don't believe my Chrome app is disabled because it works in Factory Setting mode.
But, how do I ensure the launcher does not have the app hidden?
Bobs-here, if we are getting off the main topic due to me asking you about my disappearing Chrome app, then I apologize. I would really like to stay on topic with my two original problems and we can address this later in a new thread. But, if my disappearing app (in settings only) is related to my two redirecting to pop up problems, then lets continue.
Once again THANK YOU for all your help, as well as all the time you have spent on this thread!


----------



## bobs-here

CanAm said:


> hi bobs-here,
> 
> As far as this disappearing Chrome app situation I have, are you saying this seems to be a common issue?


yes, its a common issue



> My Chrome app icon does not disappear from my main screen and it works fine in factory settings mode. However, when it's in this mode and I go to settings / then apps, it is not listed among my apps. Only after I update Chrome (and can't use it) does it appear when I go to setting / then apps.
> So, if my Chrome app always appears on my home screen do I still need to:
> Ensure the App is not installed to SD Card?
> Reset the Home Screen Launcher?
> If so, how do I do that?


follow each one as this will narrow down the issue. although the missing app occurs when updating. installing chrome to the device memory would halt the issue.

*1. Ensure the App is Not Installed to SD Card*
Sometimes, apps will disappear if they are installed to the SD Card. Try moving the app back to the memory of the device under "*Settings*" > "*Applications*" > "*Manage applications*". Choose the app that goes missing from the Home screen, then "*Move to phone*" or "*Move to device*" button.

*2. Reset the Home Screen Launcher*
This step will reset your home screen completely and is only recommended if disappearing icons is a continuous problem. unless this is something that you can live with, leave this option aside.

"*Settings*" > "*Applications*" > "*Manage applications*". The app name will differ depending on the device. Looks for something related to "Home" or "Launcher". If you have a Samsung device, it may be called "TouchWiz". Select the icon, then choose "*Clear data*".



> But, how do I ensure the launcher does not have the app hidden?


true.. if theres an app such as, Hide App-Hide Application Icon or gallery vault, app lock is installed this is likely. check them out.

i will consider the disappearing apps as a lesser issue and look to the popups.
Open *up Chrome*, and then hit the three dots menu icon in the top righthand corner. Scroll down to 'Settings' and select it. Scroll down to, and select, 'Site Settings', and then '*Pop*-*ups*'. Click that option

note that Some Android devices (like the Samsung Note) have a hardware menu key. If this is the case, Chrome hides the "three vertical dots" menu button in its interface so the ATH message ends up pointing the 'open tabs' button.


----------



## CanAm

Hi bobs-here,
I will check out the things you said to try tonight when I have access to my tablet. If not tonight then as soon as I can.
I don't think I ever told you which type of Android tablet I have. My daughter bought it for me in 2014 and here it is:
*HP 7 1800 Intel Atom Z2460 X1 1.6GHz 1GB 8GB SSD 7'' Android4.1 *


----------



## bobs-here

Hi, thanks for the info, 
just to recap: open up Chrome, go to the three dots menu Scroll down to 'Settings' and select it. Scroll down to, and select, 'Site Settings', and then 'Pop-ups'. Click that option. By default pop-ups will be blocked and the option will read 'Pop-ups Block (recommended)'. But if pop-ups are allowed, move the slider to change this option.

also, i would enable data saver, as it will block some data-hogging advertising nasties. its possible that a web page could look wonky. but you can always disable Data Saver. its a two-second job.
Open up Chrome, and then hit the three dots menu icon in the top righthand corner. Scroll down to 'Settings' and select it.

Under Settings, scroll down and select 'Data Saver'. Push the slider in the top righthand corner from 'Off' to 'On'. To disable Data Saver at any time, you simply need to reverse this action.

also, use the Chrome Cleanup Tool which can be downloaded from the chrome extensions within the browser. the link offers tips and info on popups.
https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/8091?hl=en


----------



## CanAm

Hi bobs here,
Going back to your next to last reply.... 

#1 The chrome app is not listed in settings when I can use it in factory settings mode. To do what you said to try means I will have to wait for my Android to tell me to update my chrome browser.

#2. To reset the home screen means I will lose all the websites I added to my tablet since 2014. Don't want o do that because the problem with the factory settings mode is that it doesn't have the dialogue to add a site to my home screen when I tap the 3 dots on the top right of a website. I've already lost weather.com when this problem first occurred. Since I didn't have the ability to get it back in factory mode I switched to Accuweather.com. 
Again, the chrome app is not listed in settings when in factory settings mode.
#3 I opened up chrome /tapped the dots / selected settings / and my Android only has "content settings" so I selected that and my pop up blockers box already was checked.
Now to your latest post.....
I will have to try what you said later tonight if I'm able to, because I just read your latest post this morning and cannot get to my tablet right now.


----------



## bobs-here

CanAm said:


> I will have to try what you said later tonight if I'm able to, because I just read your latest post this morning and cannot get to my tablet right now.


hi,
i hear you and its easy to understand that some compromises to achieve a resolution are sometimes a step too far. maybe one of the suggestions in my last reply, will have something to offer in reducing the original issue.
let us know how it goes.


----------



## CanAm

Hi bobs-here,

When I go to "settings" there is no "Data Saver." I checked everything listed but nothing pertained to what you described.

Also, tried some of the tings in the link you sent me, but none of those helped either. I will try more later tonight and over the weekend.

This is starting to get me down. After all this time and effort I am thinking more and more now that on my tablet, after two years, my Chrome browser somehow became unstable. So who knows, maybe I will just learn to live with it, or I may just clear and reset my tablet, and start over. I wrote down all the websites on my tablet should it ever come to this, so who knows.

Too bad you don't have an HP 7 Android just like mine, but I am truly very grateful anyway for all your help and advice!


----------



## plodr

What version of Android on your tablet?
What version of Chrome?

I don't have an HP but I do have a 7" ASUS Android tablet.

I try not to troubleshoot chrome because I don't use it as my browser.


----------



## CanAm

*HP 7 1800 Intel Atom Z2460 X1 1.6GHz 1GB 8GB SSD 7'' Android4.1

Added edit: *Sorry, I forgot to reply to this. I have no idea what version of a Chrome browser I have on my tablet. Whenever I am prompted to update, I will try it to see if I am redirected to that original pop up dialogue that prevents me from using Chrome. And I always am. I then go to settings / apps / then Chrome to uninstall the latest update so it will work again. Next time I will try to see what version it is.


----------



## TonyB25

The version shouldn't matter. All apps should auto update or you should be doing them manually when prompted. Updates happen through the Google Play store. Not through the browser.


----------



## CanAm

Thanks plodr for your comment, and thanks TonyB25 for your clarification. For what it's worth bobs-here, last night I noticed that my Chrome browser version was 4.2 after I was prompted to update my Chrome browser again, which I did. So as it stands right now, since Chrome is updated now, I am getting redirected to that "Chrome failed at start up..." pop up dialogue once again that I originally posted here which prevents me from using it. This time however, instead of uninstalling the update like I have in the past, I am going to try some of your former suggestions over the weekend that I couldn't try before.
If you or anyone else out there can offer any further constructive advice, please post it here and I will let you know how it worked next week.
Thanks again to all, and have a good weekend!


----------



## plodr

Android 4.1 aka JellyBean is from 2012 and a very old version of Android.
We've now gone through KitKat, Lollipop, Marshmallow and the N version will be launched this summer.

I suspect the newer versions of chrome have a problem with your old version of Android running on that tablet.

This applies to phones running JB; I'm not sure if it applies to tablets. Did your tablet come with a stock browser? Perhaps use that instead of chrome.
http://forums.androidcentral.com/go...k-browser-jelly-bean-4-1-1-google-chrome.html

My tablet, which came with KitKat came with 2 browsers. I've since been upgraded to Lollipop and I've added Firefox, palemoon and the AdBlockPlus browsers to my tablet.


----------



## CanAm

Hi bobs-here and plodr, hope you had a good weekend!

bobs-here, over the weekend I was able to try the rest of the advice you gave me, and unfortunately still none of it helped with my two original problems. Also, my tablet doesn't appear to have some of the item names you said to try. I can't find the manage applications, move to phone, move to device, or data saver buttons when I go to settings / then apps.

plodr, what you said about my Android being an older version and my Chrome browser having problems with it makes sense to me. Wish I could upgrade. Still, I just don't understand why Chrome would now have a problem with my Android after 2+ years. Who knows, maybe something was changed in Chrome's latest update. Also, sorry for attributing your question about what version I had to bobs-here. I just didn't notice the reply had come from someone else. My Android did come with a stock browser, but even with that one I still get redirected to that other pop up dialogue that I said was my 2nd problem. I still don't understand why "PCI Requirements" has anything to do with an outdated browser. Even so, as it suggested I did download Firefox and with Firefox I can now get to that one website using my tablet.

Anyway, thank you both for your advice! If you or anyone thinks of something else that will solve one or both of my problems, then please post it here.


----------



## TonyB25

If you're on an old version of Android, then the latest version of Chrome may not be available.

After 2+ years, there have been many updates to both the OS and apps.


----------



## CanAm

Hi TonyB25,

That's what I was thinking too. Too bad I can't upgrade my Android.


----------

